# Brilliant!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Everyone concentrates on the problems we're having in this country lately; illegal
immigration, hurricane recovery and wild animals attacking humans in Florida.

Not me. I concentrate on solutions. 
+ Dig a moat the length of the Mexican border
+ Use the dirt to raise the levies in New Orleans
+ Fill the moat with water
+ put in alligators and sharks from Florida

The result is a win-win-win situation -- no more illegal immigrants, no more floods
in New Orleans, a significantly reduced number of wild animal attacks in Florida

Any other problems you would like for me to solve today?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Not only that, but we could have the illegals dig it since no Americans will.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

:biggthump

Nick for President 08!!!!!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Not only that, but we could have the illegals dig it since no Americans will.


And it would be cheap labor.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Never state the obvious.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

[QUOTE

Not me. I concentrate on solutions. 
+ Dig a moat the length of the Mexican border
+ Use the dirt to raise the levies in New Orleans
+ Fill the moat with water
+ put in alligators and sharks from Florida>>

If you made the moat big enough we could have a new canal from Pacific to Gulf Coast. Of course some of the allegators might get loose then!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Phil T said:


> :biggthump
> 
> Nick for President 08!!!!!


I second that motion!:goodjob:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

We let them cross our boarders like they always do, and put this stipulation into effect.

If caught on American soil and you are an illegal you will be finger printed, photo id and have your DNA taken. After that we stick them on a plane with military escort one way to Iraq.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Perhaps some of "them" will know how to spell 'borders'.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> Perhaps some of "them" will know how to spell 'borders'.


Very true, dam spell chek
LOL


----------

